# Sandusky river sky view



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)

Very nice and impressive updates and views


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I understand it's the world we live in now. But that's some creeper type stuff right there.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

blish123 said:


> Very nice and impressive updates and views


Awesome view for sure.. BTW it is not creeper type stuff !!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

doubledipper said:


> Awesome view for sure.. BTW it is not creeper type stuff !!!!


We all have our opinions. To each there own ...


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

ok I'll say it, while I don't fish the walleye runs, I would be annoyed if that thing was buzzing above me while I was trying to enjoy the outdoors


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

He stated that it runs on batteries and is so quite that the guys didn't know it was there. I did not see anyone look up.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I guess.... I thought I saw a person or 2 observe it, but I could be wrong. Maybe they were looking at something else or it was just how it looked to me.
I'm not saying there is anything wrong with flying it and watching to see what they are doing. 
Heck, I have a government job but maybe I have issues (LOL) with "being watched" whether it be by a private citizen or the govt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for a fun video and sharing it with us.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for a fun video and sharing it with us.


DNR has them on the Maumee, watched them last year, friend warden of mine says he can zoom in on me and tell what kind of cigareets I smoke!! Thats not only creepy, but sneaky also..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I truly support Wardens in the use of law drone and/or optical enforcement. It is good to know that those who do not abide by the laws are being pursued aggressively and subject to prescribed fines. Individuals that obey the rules and regulations have nothing to worry about and enjoy our outdoor recreation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I totally understand leo needing to use them. Altho they deter more when there in uniform in plain site. It's pretty simple. If a poacher sees a warden there not gonna poach. But unfortunately they dont have the resources to do that. Especially during the run.
My personal issue is this,I go a good ways to fish away from crowds,and still catch fish. It's getting harder and harder to do with the amount of anglers out there today. This video was hovering over individuals looking for stringers,and new access. The few guys out there were willing to put in the footwork to find and catch fish in those spots. I also understand these very spots will be crowded when the temps warm up and conditions get better. But why speed up the process. Let the poor guys enjoy what they found for a while. Even a quick fly-bye down the river,looking for conditions and clarity,wouldn't be as bad.
But like I said,my opinion. Not a thing I can do about it. Except pay more attention to my surroundings. If someone wants to creep on me and my fishing spots,I guess that's there right. Lol I do consider it my fishing spot,if I'm the one there fishing it at the time..... And it's not about not wanting to share info. If anyones read any of my posts the last 15 years,I hope they realize I have no problem sharing the most important details.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the law enforcement is not equal
how much demige is done by comercial gill net,
and how much is done by pochers ?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Deadeyedeek said:


> DNR has them on the Maumee, watched them last year, friend warden of mine says he can zoom in on me and tell what kind of cigareets I smoke!! Thats not only creepy, but sneaky also..


Your friend is full of it.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i thought it was a cool video, gives you a birds eye view of the river and just how it changes year to year, shoot there atr drones flyin all aver but most dont even know it, would hate to be tryin to hide and take a tinkle and have a drone fly in on me and blue lights go off and it says freeze....hahahah especially out in my boat hahahahahahahah


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

last time I was in Fremont the drone flew right down in front of me, it was annoying, didn't stick around long though, I was trying to take a pee, older I get the less time I can hold it, especially in the cold.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool video. I was ice fishing Indian this year and heard something outside the shanty like a big dragon fly....unzipped the shanty and right in front was a drone. Waved and off it went. And by waved I mean it saw my butt cheeks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> last time I was in Fremont the drone flew right down in front of me, it was annoying, didn't stick around long though, I was trying to take a pee, older I get the less time I can hold it, especially in the cold.


Yea Dang it.


----------

